
How a Dead Millionaire Convinced Women to Have as Many Babies as Possible - dgelks
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-a-dead-millionaire-convinced-dozens-of-women-to-have-as-many-babies-as-possible/?ex_cid=538fb
======
danieltillett
I wonder how well an equivalent competition would work today?

